# Skulltaker on Juggernaut (pic heavy)



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my first posting of pics of my works and I am no photographer plus the camera I have is not the greatest so excuse the photos. This is my Skulltaker on Juggernaut conversion complete with a shrine to the blood god on the base smeared with blood and entrails. I have two separate head poles one for fantasy and one for 40k. The heads didnt turn out just how I wanted but oh well. Any comments and criticism would be appreciated.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good, but the skulls themselves seem a little bit 'white'. Maybe a wash of brown or yellow, and a bleached bone dry brush can darken them a little bit, otherwise it detracts from an otherwise fantastically painted model.

The flash could be on as well - it's better to get some artificial 'day-glo', or white bulbs to shine on your work, and turn flash off. That way, there's no increase in exposure.

I do really like the flames and Skull Takers sword.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

looks fantastic! i could only dream to paint a model like that with my crayon skill!


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I was kind of thinking the same thing about the skulls. I was trying to go for a polished look to them hence them being very white but something doesnt seem quite right about them. Might have to do a little work on em.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree on the skulls, they need a bit more attention to add some depth. I do however like the rest and in particular the glow around the eyes of the jugger. Well done.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks amazing man, the sword is exceptionally well faded. I agree on the skulls as well, give them a wash of something, and you'll be golden.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

i agree on the skulls but the polished white like a bone effect on the armour looks great


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

For skulls, I personally start with Skull White, then do a drybrush of Bleached Bone. Then follow it up with a black wash. It will end up being a little "dirtier" then you might want. Try it out on some other skulls you have to see if you think the effect.

Otherwise love it, especially the Khorne icon in blood on the ground, nice touch.


----------

